# Cutout today.. I was impressed with this old hive!



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Real nice!


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks like a good one. How many boxes did you fiill?


----------



## DamSutt1986 (May 26, 2012)

I filled 2 deep 10 frames. I sorted through all the comb, stole the honey to crush and strain, and tied in 3 full frames of brood. - then added 1 frame of brood from another hive to help even more.


----------

